# Mixing cigars in humidor?



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

So far, ive been a more of a "buy and smoke" kinda guy, vs buying a bunch and storing. My wife and friends gifted me some nice sticks as stocking stuffers, but Im confused on storage. I have read that the cigars inside a humidor will "marry" with one another, and eventually take on the flavors of each other. My problem is that I have all different kinds of cigars, and Im not sure I want my CAO Gold in the same area as my FFOX if thats true. How do you all manage storing your individual sticks of varying quality? Should I worry about it? :dunno:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

from what I understand it would actually take years for this to happen. The only time you don't want to store cigars next to each other is if you have some infused or flavored (like Acid) cigars. Those will ruin your good cigars. Otherwise from what I understand, just toss them all in a "seasoned" and stable humidor and you're golden.


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

If they're in cellophane there shouldn't be any problems mixing them. I believe it takes a few years for the cigars to take on flavours from other cigars though a more experienced BOTL may correct me on this. If you have any infused cigars they should be kept separately from regular cigars.

Edit: Sarge beat me by three minutes.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hasnt been a problem for me yet. lol. i am a leave the cello on type of person. and i rearrange my sticks every couple months.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

no acids! get a tupperdor for them.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've learned what everyone else has said. Keep them in the cello and don't mix with any infused sticks like the acids, drew estate naturals (basically most things by DE), and COA flavours line. 

I hear if you throw a black and mild in with your other sticks that it really speeds up the aging process! :lol::banplease:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> hasnt been a problem for me yet. lol. i am a leave the cello on type of person. and i rearrange my sticks every couple months.


Same here.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah yes... Black & Mild's are indeed the shit!!!


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...but it brings up a seperate issue, and thats whether I should store them with cello on or off. Ive read both sides, and I must say, logically, it seems that taking the cello off has its merits. Ive got about 20 in my humidor now that I stripped the cello off of and will see how it goes. For the sake of arguement, lets assume I feel they seem to smoke better if they rest with no cello...does that change anyones answer?


----------



## drez (Sep 25, 2009)

I leave my cellos on for protection more than anything. Mostly cause we I clean up or rotate my stock I don't wanna risk damaging wrapper. 

However I have heard that some people will cut the foot off the cello soothe bottom is open but still offers the cello around the wrapper for protection. Best of both world IMHO. 

Once I order some blank cigar bands so Incan date some of my stock I might do that to see how it works out. 

Also think of how nice it will look when you leave some smokes in there long enough for the cello to turn yellow from age. I got a few like that and love how they stand out.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ron gray said:


> Thanks for the replies...but it brings up a seperate issue, and thats whether I should store them with cello on or off. Ive read both sides, and I must say, logically, it seems that taking the cello off has its merits. Ive got about 20 in my humidor now that I stripped the cello off of and will see how it goes. For the sake of arguement, lets assume I feel they seem to smoke better if they rest with no cello...does that change anyones answer?


Long term it will make no difference but being that you said your more a "buy & smoke guy", removing the cello will help during the rest after travel as it allows greater RH adjustment in the short term. If you put cello & non cello sticks to rest for 6 months I doubt you would find any difference in the smoking experience between the two.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

My training in leaving the cello on does not do with aging. It is to protect the stogie inside when im rummaging through my humi. Without the cello I would be loosing a lot of sticks.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I do not smoke acid anymore(or at least store them in my humidors) since I found the cao flavored robustos. I do not separate them in my humis, as I find the smell and aroma combined with my regular cigars to accentuate the delicious aroma. I do not mind if any of my cigars, will have a tinge of karma sutra splash, or moontrance in it. Even though the humi might smell a bit from them, the cigars do not really pick anything up 
I just keep one humi mixed, with some cao gold, and hemmingway signatures and the cao flavoured. They get along just fine together. I am proud of them. 
J


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I have no problem letting my cigars "mingle" however I will not put flavored cigars in there (good thing I don't smoke them). If I want flavor, I'll pick up the hookah...


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> I have no problem letting my cigars "mingle" however I will not put flavored cigars in there (good thing I don't smoke them). If I want flavor, I'll pick up the hookah...


 I arrested many a man for picking up a hookah. LOL Its not illegal in your state? LOL In new york we used to call them who ahs. Thats whores with a new your accent. 
If you do pick up a hooker, make sure to double bag it. 
Take care Jerry


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the keep the cello on method, and it has worked for me. i dont keep cigars long enough for them to marry, shortly after introduction, i smoke them, lol :smoke2:


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

dezyrme said:


> Ah yes... Black & Mild's are indeed shit!!!


Fixed :smoke:


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I arrested many a man for picking up a hookah. LOL Its not illegal in your state? LOL In new york we used to call them who ahs. Thats whores with a new your accent.
> If you do pick up a hooker, make sure to double bag it.
> Take care Jerry


Hahaha took me two reads to gauge if you were serious about hookah... I feel dense now.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I arrested many a man for picking up a hookah. LOL Its not illegal in your state? LOL In new york we used to call them who ahs. Thats whores with a new your accent.
> If you do pick up a hooker, make sure to double bag it.
> Take care Jerry


I'll watch out for those ones, but they usually congregate on 8 mile and Southfield around here and that's not usually my hangout!:biggrin:


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to live near there, i have seen several in that area, lol :jaw:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sarge said:


> from what I understand it would actually take years for this to happen. The only time you don't want to store cigars next to each other is if you have some infused or flavored (like Acid) cigars. Those will ruin your good cigars. Otherwise from what I understand, just toss them all in a "seasoned" and stable humidor and you're golden.


Good post Sarge.
BTW You live in a great town,just beautiful!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

rcruz1211 said:


> I've learned what everyone else has said. Keep them in the cello and don't mix with any infused sticks like the acids, drew estate naturals (basically most things by DE), and COA flavours line.
> 
> I hear if you throw a black and mild in with your other sticks that it really speeds up the aging process! :lol::banplease:


i dont believe Naturals are infused


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> Fixed :smoke:


lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------

